# [eBay] Mac Mini 2,0 Ghz, 4 GB Ram, 500 GB Festplatte



## Kaji87 (26. Mai 2010)

Verkaufe bei eBay meinen Mac Mini (100% positive Bewertungen!)


cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll


Viel Spaß beim Bieten!


----------



## Kaji87 (29. Mai 2010)

noch einen Tag und immer noch ein sehr guter Preis


----------

